# Meet Lady's twins - Ducky and Ziva!



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Ziva and Ducky born 1/18/12 - I have to look carefully to tell them apart. Ducky's head has more gray and where his horns will be are little black spots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable  They are almost identical aren't they :wink: 

Good to see that both are doing well...especially Ducky :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! Very cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...look at those cute babies....congrats to you... :thumb:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What cutie puutootie's!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hee hee...know what TV shows you watch. ;p


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> Hee hee...know what TV shows you watch. ;p


Yep, couldn't decide between McGee or Ducky. Came in from the barn, turned on NCIS and it was a Lucky Ducky marathon. Then it rained all night. Seemed like he should be a Ducky. As USA network slogan goes, characters welcome. Love NCIS characters. This buck will probably be wethered so definately not a DiNozo! :shades:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Amy they are sooo adorable! Love their names!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Good name choices... :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! :clap:


----------

